# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs > [Release] Autonomous Trading Bot (GW2-ATB)

## GW2 ATB

*Guild Wars 2 - Auto Trading Bot 
(GW2-ATB)*
*Version 2 is out now!*

*New features:*

more stability, a lot of bugfixesruns in background (no need to focus gw2)independent reloginoptimized Normal- and Automodeadded blacklist for the Automodeadded more options to customize the Automode (rarity, item level, name, type)

*What does it do:*

fully autonomous buying and selling in *Normalmode* or *Automode*possibility *to test a free trial*a lot of options to customize the autonomous buying, for example: buy price, profit abs./pro., min. demand/supply, ...option to create an own item list (Normalmode)option to change the speed from 1-200% (so it runs on slower PCs, too)option to change the item language (so no need to change the ingame language)option to set 'only Buying'easy canceling of all current buyings with one clickeasy selling of all items in inventory with one clickno memory reading or writing, so the bot is really heavy detectable

*How it works:*




*For more information please visit our website: Home*

----------


## Xairooo

do you offer a trial?

----------


## GW2 ATB

Yes you can use a trial version. It starts if you cancel the login.

----------


## Eroder

Has this been tested? How does it work? I went to the site and did not see any forums or anything.

Ran the .exe through virus total, this came out: 

Antivirus	Result	Update
Ikarus	Trojan.Crypt	20160814
Qihoo-360	HEUR/QVM41.1.0000.Malware.Gen	20160814

Ran it in a sandbox with a dummy account just to test it out.

Edited - attempted to use the trial to test it:
1) Bot doesn't seem to open and position the trade window
2) if it doesn't see the trade window it errors out
3) You have to manually open and position the window perfectly for the coordinates seem to be hard coded.
4) After the bot runs its buy cycle it closes the trading post window... looping back to part 1.

This is after the first pass of trying to run it... will perhaps try again.

----------


## GW2 ATB

Hello Eroder,

Thank you for testing out the bot!

The seemingly virus occurs because of the global hotkey, which are the bot using.
For more information see: Antivirus scan for 648038fbbb1f46b86a4b0607683f1be38c8e98eea231b50fa2731e3a1592786f at
2016-08-16 22:44:27 UTC - VirusTotal

The errors you've described may occur due an old version. Please check out the latest java version:
Download Free Java Software

Normally, the bot should open the tradingpost window and shouldn't crash after a cycle.  :Wink: 

Edited:
We have discovered an error that could occur if you are running "Gw2.exe" or "Gw2-64.exe" as administrator. 
If you are running Gw2 as admin, please run "GW2-ATB.exe" as administrator, too. That should fix the error.

----------


## MaTriiXzZ

@GW2 ATB Does the bot work using pixel detection?


Edit:
Nvm didn't see the "API Key"

----------


## GW2 ATB

Hello, 
currently there are some bugs, so we are working on a version 2, which is more stable and don't grab the mouse and keyinput.

----------


## GW2 ATB

Version 2 is out now!

Visit our download page: Download

----------

